

How expressive is one div? - diiq
http://diiq.org/divs

======
diiq
I was asked, this morning, about the use of HTML div as an artistic medium;
specifically, "You'd be limited to things like width, height, and either
borders or [...] using those, would it be possible to make aesthetically
pleasing <div> variations?"

I am always happy to act empirically with regards to art, so I gave it a few
moments, and the resulting pseudo-minimalist art platform is surprisingly fun
to play with.

